# Bionic Enhancement



## zhefa (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been thinking about the near future technology of enhancing body parts for a while now. I really like the idea of creating a superhuman by using bionic parts to replace the normal parts making them more advance. 

Another way to create a superhuman is to alter the genes which can be done in an unborn child or altering genes in an adult to unlock the limit in our potential. 

So do you think that these kinds of technology would be used in the future? And should we really enhanced our body or not? Any ideas would be really appreciated[FONT=&quot].  
[/FONT]


----------



## The Judge (Jun 20, 2010)

zhefa said:


> So do you think that these kinds of technology would be used in the future?


If it can be done, it will be done.  And the easier it becomes, the more it will be done.  Those are the main lessons to be learned from history.

And to answer a question you didn't ask -- What will such technology be used for? -- Well, in the first instance, making money and making pornography, not necessarily in that order.  Hurting other people will probably come in the list somewhere, as well, not least in connection with the first two.

Sorry. I shall let other, more worthwhile, pens dwell on the uplifting advantages to be gained.


----------



## jojajihisc (Jun 21, 2010)

zhefa said:


> And should we really enhanced our body or not? [FONT=&quot].
> [/FONT]



That's a qualified yes, because I'm sure someone could come up with a hypothetical situation that would say otherwise.


----------

